# Green Tren E



## metsfan4life (May 4, 2015)

So I had bought some TrenE a while back and brewed just what I needed for myself. I still have some left over and its no longer yellow, I guess its oxidized enough and its kinda a green, not hulk green but light lime green. Anyone else used it after its sat for say 2-2.5mo and it turned slightly green? Its been kept in a cool dark place sealed up.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 4, 2015)

Mine has been left in an open beaker with Saran Wrap on the top for maybe 4months with no change in color.


----------



## Beefcake (May 4, 2015)

What brand is it?  Not sure if I'd inject a lime green substance into my body.


----------



## metsfan4life (May 4, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Mine has been left in an open beaker with Saran Wrap on the top for maybe 4months with no change in color.



I dont mean the made product, I mean the raw powder. I had bought double what I needed and only made 1/2 of it, left the other powder half in the baggy


----------



## metsfan4life (May 4, 2015)

Beefcake said:


> What brand is it?  Not sure if I'd inject a lime green substance into my body.



powder. nothing premade. if it were premade, I'd avoid it too


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 4, 2015)

Your raw tren powder turned green? Where do you store it? I would cook that shit up and see if its still green...beats tossing it. 

Have you used any of this raw yet? Do you know if its even good? 2.5 months is nothing for the shelf life of the raw powder


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 4, 2015)

Dude you have the most ****ed up issues lol

I wouldn't touch green powder at all. Wtf would oxidize? Metal would...


----------



## metsfan4life (May 4, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Dude you have the most ****ed up issues lol
> 
> I wouldn't touch green powder at all. Wtf would oxidize? Metal would...



haha dont you know it. yeah Its kinda greenish tint to it



Cobra Strike said:


> Your raw tren powder turned green? Where do you store it? I would cook that shit up and see if its still green...beats tossing it.
> 
> Have you used any of this raw yet? Do you know if its even good? 2.5 months is nothing for the shelf life of the raw powder



Been stored in a safe, and really hasn't been opened in forever.  Yes, I used the 1st half of it when I cooked my own, and it seemed to be just fine.

Ill have to take a photo here in a minute to show you guys


----------



## metsfan4life (May 4, 2015)

here ya goo...


----------



## Tren4Life (May 4, 2015)

Cook it and and send it to me.  I'll run it.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 4, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> Cook it and and it to me.  I'll run it.



#tren4life


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (May 4, 2015)

fire it up and lets see what color comes out post a pic up so we can check it out


----------



## metsfan4life (May 4, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> Cook it and and send it to me.  I'll run it.





DocDePanda187123 said:


> #tren4life





grizzldsealpoacher said:


> fire it up and lets see what color comes out post a pic up so we can check it out




I'll cook it up this weekend in a small batch and see how it looks compared to the vial I still have left, 1/2 vial I should say. But I guess if it looks the same, the as POB...some metal in it. Fauk


----------



## Bigwhite (May 4, 2015)

metsfan4life said:


> I'll cook it up this weekend in a small batch and see how it looks compared to the vial I still have left, 1/2 vial I should say. But I guess if it looks the same, the as POB...some metal in it. Fauk



Sounds like some copper got mixed in there...lol


----------



## wabbitt (May 4, 2015)

It's Hulk tren.


----------



## Pounds (May 4, 2015)

I think one of your buddies took your powder and replaced it with finely
ground parsley, hoping you wouldn't notice.


----------



## Azog (May 5, 2015)

Gamma radiation = gains.


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 5, 2015)

It will be fine, what u dont know is Losie got into your safe and sprayed your powders with green food coloring.....


----------



## Tren4Life (May 5, 2015)

I just can't believe it!!! 

Seriously it's LNE FOR SURE!!!


----------



## metsfan4life (May 5, 2015)

you guys sure you want to try it.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



added the BA/BB and immediately turned black. no heat


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (May 5, 2015)

ahhhhh throw that shit out haha . I have seen this once in a test/tren/mast blend vial. it was perfectly fine when it was purchased let it sit for a month or two in a dark cool place and it turned to that black death .


----------



## metsfan4life (May 5, 2015)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> ahhhhh throw that shit out haha . I have seen this once in a test/tren/mast blend vial. it was perfectly fine when it was purchased let it sit for a month or two in a dark cool place and it turned to that black death .



Aint that the truth! Going to wash this sucker out and cook what TrenE I have left that is in good color. dont want that going bad too!


----------



## wabbitt (May 6, 2015)

What the hell?

Have you filtered it yet?  I wonder what it would look like filtered.


----------



## deadlift666 (May 6, 2015)

That's ****ed.


----------



## TriniJuice (May 6, 2015)

Your tren may have a secret identity,
Kinda like the batman....


----------



## Bigwhite (May 6, 2015)

metsfan4life said:


> Aint that the truth! Going to wash this sucker out and cook what TrenE I have left that is in good color. dont want that going bad too!



Trens not cheap. You going to contact the supplier?


----------



## metsfan4life (May 7, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> What the hell?
> 
> Have you filtered it yet?  I wonder what it would look like filtered.



Nope, didnt do anything. Looking online, its simply crap. Dumped down the drain. Was greenish powder, added the BB and boom...instant black coffee



Bigwhite said:


> Trens not cheap. You going to contact the supplier?



Yea I emailed them. But said since it had been a while since I bought, it may not have been stored properly. And that they had not ever seen any of their Tren do that, felt that it was not truly their product. Said they would supply 1/2 the Tren free next order.


----------



## wabbitt (May 7, 2015)

Well, you did get one batch out of it.  If they are willing to replace half, that might not be bad.  Big question is do you trust them.


----------



## metsfan4life (May 7, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> Well, you did get one batch out of it.  If they are willing to replace half, that might not be bad.  Big question is do you trust them.



well the other products have been good, minus the fact I screw up every now and then while brewing. but thats learning.


----------



## metsfan4life (May 7, 2015)

Ok so I cooked some of what I had left of the Tren Ace. I put the 2/20 ratio in with the Tren and it looked nice and clear and golden, let it sit over night rather than heating it up. 
so today I put it on the stove top and added the oil, soon as the oil is added, its like oil/water separation galore. Star to stir and now its like orange juice. been heating it at 120 for about1hr an still nothing. thre a bits of somethings at the bottom. not sure if its just shit in the powder or if its the hormone..... photos below


----------



## metsfan4life (May 7, 2015)

sitting on the table:  






light under it, can see some particles:





and lastly, from the side with lifht under, see the particles at the bottom:


----------



## metsfan4life (May 7, 2015)

and this is what it looked like before:


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 7, 2015)

Your not heating it high enough or long enough.....Y wait overnite before u added the oil?


----------



## metsfan4life (May 7, 2015)

Flyingdragon said:


> Your not heating it high enough or long enough.....Y wait overnite before u added the oil?



Cooked it at 120F for little over n hour. I had always seen keep it around 100 and steady. I didnt add the oil until today because the tren always seemed to cook better when I just let the BA/BB do most of the dissolving of the powder before adding the oil. It was crystal clear with the BA/BB but the oil seemed to have caused it to fall out. Now there is a little red gloop at the bottom. What would you recommend heating it at and for how long?


----------



## metsfan4life (May 7, 2015)

Theres like 12.25g in there. Doubt the little extra /ml would cause it do that b/c that would be 102mg/ml

and this is the little goop:


----------



## wabbitt (May 8, 2015)

You don't want to overheat tren for sure, but I try to get it between 190 and 200.  Over 200, and you can damage the hormone.  Red or orange tren is usually a sign that it got too hot.  I'd try to get it a little hotter, then refilter it.  Good luck.  Tren is too expensive to waste.


----------



## metsfan4life (May 8, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> You don't want to overheat tren for sure, but I try to get it between 190 and 200.  Over 200, and you can damage the hormone.  Red or orange tren is usually a sign that it got too hot.  I'd try to get it a little hotter, then refilter it.  Good luck.  Tren is too expensive to waste.



So cooked it at 180-190 for about 30mins, stirred and stirred. There is still particle looking stuff in there and def some burn pieces... orange small chunks. But def still particles. Its orange...but it was orange soon as I put the oil in it. It was nice and clear when it was BA/BB, add the oil...orange juice and it has not really changed


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 9, 2015)

Put in oven at 250 for an hour.....


----------



## wabbitt (May 9, 2015)

Have you filtered it?


----------



## metsfan4life (May 9, 2015)

Flyingdragon said:


> Put in oven at 250 for an hour.....


250F? Wont that pretty much fry the shit out of it an burn it



wabbitt said:


> Have you filtered it?


No not yet. Ws going to heat it 1 mroe time see if some went away. I know the glops will be useless but seeing if maybe some of the particles will go away. Idk where they cme from or what they are b/c it was crystal clean when just power/ba/bb


----------



## wabbitt (May 9, 2015)

Yes, as far as temperature, you really don't want tren to get above 200.  Maybe your oil is contaminated.  No ideas on the chunks.


----------



## metsfan4life (May 9, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> Yes, as far as temperature, you really don't want tren to get above 200.  Maybe your oil is contaminated.  No ideas on the chunks.



Its the Walmart purchased Grapeseed Oil (Pomerian or something like that...the norm I've seen about 100 billion post with theirs).  I used a tri blend of Grape, Virgin, and Canola, wasnt too bad. But rather stick to the grapeseed


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 10, 2015)

metsfan4life said:


> 250F? Wont that pretty much fry the shit out of it an burn it
> 
> 
> 
> No not yet. Ws going to heat it 1 mroe time see if some went away. I know the glops will be useless but seeing if maybe some of the particles will go away. Idk where they cme from or what they are b/c it was crystal clean when just power/ba/bb




Been doing this for many years, what u have shown in the pics is tren that has been undercooked, you need a high enough temp in order for everything to bond together.  I would stir the solution every 15 minutes as well....


----------



## wabbitt (May 10, 2015)

metsfan4life said:


> Its the Walmart purchased Grapeseed Oil (Pomerian or something like that...the norm I've seen about 100 billion post with theirs).  I used a tri blend of Grape, Virgin, and Canola, wasnt too bad. But rather stick to the grapeseed



If it was just junk from the oil, it should filter out okay.  I have to agree, 250 is too hot for tren.  It will break down.  Turns it that nasty red color.


----------



## HDH (May 10, 2015)

If there was anyone on this board I would listen to about this it's FD.

I know you fellas don't know me, just a little friendly advice.

H


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 10, 2015)

Double post


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 10, 2015)

To me it looks exactly like FD says, not heated long enough or hot enough to fully dissolve. One batch of tren I made was heated way too much. Got distracted and left on the heat for too long. Came out slightly darker than usual but just as potent and smooth IMO. A couple friends tried it and said the same. 

Here is what my tren raw looks like after slightly over a year. Stored in cool dry place in original packaging.


----------



## metsfan4life (May 10, 2015)

Flyingdragon said:


> Been doing this for many years, what u have shown in the pics is tren that has been undercooked, you need a high enough temp in order for everything to bond together.  I would stir the solution every 15 minutes as well....



Did that last night, its still got some small bubble/particle looking stuff. Guessing its just crap in there.



DocDePanda187123 said:


> To me it looks exactly like FD says, not heated long enough or hot enough to fully dissolve. One batch of tren I made was heated way too much. Got distracted and left on the heat for too long. Came out slightly darker than usual but just as potent and smooth IMO. A couple friends tried it and said the same.
> 
> Here is what my tren raw looks like after slightly over a year. Stored in cool dry place in original packaging.



Yeah I went on and cooked the other part of some TrenE I had, it came out pretty nice yellow like normal. The TrenA is still still orange as hell a small amount of particles still floating. I cut it down to 80mg to see if that would help but still looks the same. Looks like I have more to filter now dag nabit


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 10, 2015)

I would filter and try it out....1 shot isnt going to kill u


----------



## metsfan4life (May 10, 2015)

I brought it down to the 80mg. I also did some researching and was trying to find out the reason that the 250F wouldnt harm the hormone with it being at 200F. This is what I found and it makes sense... http://tnation.t-nation.com/free_on...e_bodybuilding_gear/tren_baking_contradiction    Essentially the Tren by itself at 200F would render it crap but with it being held in solution and chemical bonds to the BA/BB/GSO, its raises the harmful point. I put it back in the oven and cooked it and stirred it. It looks pretty much the same as earlier, just a tad clearer but still some small particles. Ill filter it once I get the chance. Hopefully heating it 2x on the stove and 2x in the oven wont be any issues of heating it up too often?

Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 11, 2015)

Again, if u dont include the melting point of the other items in your solution u might undercook it.  If u were to overcook Tren A, u will have a big glob of compound at the bottom of the beaker, it will look like thick molasses and have a sticky texture.  In that case u will have to let cool and heat it back up in order to get it to blend with the other items....






metsfan4life said:


> I brought it down to the 80mg. I also did some researching and was trying to find out the reason that the 250F wouldnt harm the hormone with it being at 200F. This is what I found and it makes sense... http://tnation.t-nation.com/free_on...e_bodybuilding_gear/tren_baking_contradiction    Essentially the Tren by itself at 200F would render it crap but with it being held in solution and chemical bonds to the BA/BB/GSO, its raises the harmful point. I put it back in the oven and cooked it and stirred it. It looks pretty much the same as earlier, just a tad clearer but still some small particles. Ill filter it once I get the chance. Hopefully heating it 2x on the stove and 2x in the oven wont be any issues of heating it up too often?
> 
> Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 11, 2015)

Flyingdragon said:


> Again, if u dont include the melting point of the other items in your solution u might undercook it.  If u were to overcook Tren A, u will have a big glob of compound at the bottom of the beaker, it will look like thick molasses and have a sticky texture.  In that case u will have to let cool and heat it back up in order to get it to blend with the other items....


Is this why it's best to melt the powder first then add the other ingredients?


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 11, 2015)

Yes melting the powder first is how I would do it....If there is a problem with the powder u can adjust and not waste any of the other ingredients......


----------



## metsfan4life (May 11, 2015)

Flyingdragon said:


> Yes melting the powder first is how I would do it....If there is a problem with the powder u can adjust and not waste any of the other ingredients......



never tried that. as someone else brought up to me, the floaters could have possibly been an additive of somesort and required more heat to melt them. So may not have been Tren particles and the filter would have gotten those out. Guess we shall see how the pins go once its done. But never tried melting it all 1st


----------



## TriniJuice (May 11, 2015)

I usually just mix everything in a beaker at once
Heat and swirl around until it all dissolves
Never checked temps.....


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 12, 2015)

Mets: just for more piece of mind, I pressure cook/ghetto autoclave my gear after it's been filtered and put in vials. The pressure cooker is 15PSI and at that pressure water boils at 250deg F. I've never noticed a change in potency or anything.


----------



## metsfan4life (May 12, 2015)

filtered the Tren E and the Tren A. Tren E looks good. The Tren A came out looking good, no particles left. Took a photo of what all was left behind in the filter, will upload later. But let the media vial sit and swirled around to see if its good.... small a few faint swirls in there but swirled again and its gone. Guess Ill let it sit till its cool again and then see if its there


----------

